# Golden birds



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello,

I just saw images of a self golden archangel. Gorgeous colour! 

Is that colour limited to archangels and is it somehow dependent on the oil quill? Can it be bred into other breeds of pigeon?

Thanks


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

It can be bred across to other pigeons, Any gene can....... This is one of the more difficult to transfer.


----------

